
Ava – Asynchronous test runner - tilt
https://github.com/sindresorhus/ava
======
tzaman
Pretty amazing, but there's one feature all test runners seem to ignore, and
that's persistent watching. And the ones that _do_ support it just run pretty
much _everything_ on each save.

My development process looks like this:

\- run the watcher

\- save a source/test file

\- if the file is in /test/ dir, then the suite is ran

\- if the file is in /src/ dir, then it is instrumented (and the instrumented
source replaces require cache

\- once the suite is done running, a coverage report (Istanbul ftw!) is built
both in html and console versions.e

\- Every save only takes a few milliseconds to generate the feedback/output,
which is really important to me

It took some time, but got it working eventually:
[https://medium.com/@TomazZaman/how-to-get-fast-unit-tests-
wi...](https://medium.com/@TomazZaman/how-to-get-fast-unit-tests-with-out-
webpack-793c408a076f#.zhak16kht)

Now the question I have at this point is: Is it only me who has this kind of
requirements? Because I've Googled a lot (A-LOT!) and there's simply no
Javascript test optimization techniques out there. At least none people would
write about.

~~~
mofle
AVA author here. Not ignored, just not implemented yet. AVA is still in its
infancy and we're prioritizing getting the core settled first. We're are
thinking of doing something even more ambitious, though. Naive watching is
easy, but we want to tackle incremental testing, so you only have to run the
tests that was affected by code changes since the last run. See
[https://github.com/sindresorhus/ava/issues/115](https://github.com/sindresorhus/ava/issues/115)
for more.

We're happy to receive issues if there's anything else that bothers you. We
also have a Gitter chat if you'd like to discuss:
[https://gitter.im/sindresorhus/ava](https://gitter.im/sindresorhus/ava) :)

~~~
tzaman
Thanks! I'll look this project closely from now on and try to contribute to
best of my abilities! :)

------
sotojuan
Recently contributed to this project. Sindre is a great and friendly guy, and
ava has a lot of potential.

